# Disappeared: Chapter 7 (The denouement)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Please read up...
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


So after that, I stayed with Elena in her room while Victor and Nikolai went to look for Sergei's body. Sure enough, they found it right where they saw him fall - for the second time - inside a shaft that was nearly impossible to get to because of the walls and fences that were between the buildings in the alley. So they reported it to the police. Victor came back to me completely traumatized. He refused to show it to me when I asked him, and he refused to even talk about it. So did Nikolai. Both of them had come back, and we all began to cry. All except Elena. She shed all her tears long ago.
The police thus found his remains, and stored it in a coffin. It was thus accounted that Sergei died by accident, not murder or suicide, because no one claimed to be witnesses (not even us).
The funeral was very moving. Pretty much everyone cried, Sergei's family, friends, and all other acquaintances he had in this life. But he was finally buried in peace. I think the only one that didn't cry was Elena again. She simply stood by the grave and looked on relieved. She was happy for him, actually.

Soon after that Victor proposed to me. Nikolai also asked Elena for her hand in marriage, and she accepted. So we had a lovely double wedding in the summer. We all remained close friends the rest of our lives, as I became a concert vocalist, Elena a pianist, Nikolai a composer, and Victor a violinist. We rarely spoke about the event that had happen that night in March, and kept it it secret from all the world. We often visited Sergei's grave, but we never saw even his ghost again, and we were more happy for that than to see him. I never thought the same way about life and death, and love ever again. So my story has ended, and my case has come to a close. 

THE END


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Music is what inspires me to write many of my stories, a particular work or works I fall in love with. This was no exception. I'll share it some time.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Which work inspired this?
(Thought it was brilliantly written, you sometimes add a little detail that brings the character's emotions to life)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

When I heard this work for the first time, it was so cold, I thought it had to do with ghosts or something. Then I found out that _was_ Prokofiev's intention! He was depicting something like a graveyard, and the wind.

This piece was also played at his funeral.


----------

